# Lichen, Moss on good roof



## Pilgrims Pride (Apr 16, 2007)

I am trying to sell the house and one of the first things I hear is, gonna need a new roof soon. Look at that stuff.

There is nothing wrong with the roof.
But the moss and lichen are all over.
Anyone know of a way to remove it without using a pressure washer?
Any sprays?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Pilgrims Pride said:


> I am trying to sell the house and one of the first things I hear is, gonna need a new roof soon. Look at that stuff.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the roof.
> But the moss and lichen are all over.
> ...


Mixture of water and bleach.

(FWIW - installing ionzation bars along the ridge will help keep them from coming back)


----------

